# what is Kibble?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You might think 'stupid question'!
But what is the difference between normal dried dog/puppy/cat/kitten food and Kibble? I just bought some James wellbeloved puppy kibble for my mice, but to me it looks like normal dried dog food to me!
Is it whats in it or the size of the biscuits, cos the one I bought is quite expensive so if its just down to size then the next time I will buy dried cat food.

Thanks.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It can refer to the size of the biscuits but it can also just be another name for dried dog or cat food. I don't bother with the small sized food, the pieces mine get are approx 10-15mm square and flat, so they find them quite easy to hold.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kibble is just another name for dried complete dog food of which James Wellbeloved is a Rolls Royce brand a bit like caviar versus cod roe.It is of course a good product but as far as mice are concerned you might as well use a non branded product,the mice won't mind.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, think the next lot will be good old normal complete then.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

I would NOT recommend you feed cat food on a daily basis to mice as the protein content is far to high and could indeed cause health problems.
OK for a few pellets a couple of times a week for nursing does or growing pups but no more.
Dog foods ok as long as the salt content is low.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I also use dog food rather than cat food - high protein does not only cause obvious signs such as rashes/scabs but also wrecks the mice's kidneys and causes early death for this reason.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

No cat food then. Thanks


----------

